# ISO Oktoberfest Appetizer Suggestions



## tenspeed (Sep 18, 2017)

We're invited to an Oktoberfest / beer tasting party.  Guests are requested to bring a six of their favorite beer and an appetizer / snack.  I'm not much of a beer drinker (except after a warm day ride or cutting the lawn), but I can fake that part.  I'm really ignorant of German food, and would like to take something appropriate, but not the cliche of sausage and sauerkraut.  I would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 18, 2017)

Little mini tartlets of german onion pie, could throw in some tiny cubes of black forest ham too.  Use the tins that are for 24 little tarts/muffins, purchased or made pastry dough, use a round cookie cutter a bit bigger, or make up a cream cheese/butter/flour dough and press in, I'll find the recipe for that if you are interested.

Little 1 or 2 bite squares of pumpernickel or rye with black forest ham, maybe some butterkaese cheese, and german mustard. Square up the whole slices of bread, might want to toast a bit, place the mustard, ham, cheese if using, top with another slice of bread or leave open face, then cut up into whatever portions you decide on.  Maybe even a thin slice of pickle on top, especially if you leave open faced. Skewer regardless with picks, https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GPTBT0/ref=asc_df_B005GPTBT05175642/?tag=hyprod-20&creative=395033&creativeASIN=B005GPTBT0&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198084412779&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=9317418784297997086&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9011889&hvtargid=pla-350444261036 .


----------



## buckytom (Sep 18, 2017)

How about a tray of cheese(s) and/or sliced sausages and German mustards on rustic crackers?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 18, 2017)

I like the onion pie idea. You can also make it like a tart and cut it into squares. The aunt of one of our German exchange students made one to go with afternoon coffee when we visited them in Potsdam.

Here's one recipe: http://www.theomaway.com/main-dishes-2/german-onion-cake-recipe-authentic/

Soft pretzels with homemade mustard would be fun, too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 18, 2017)

How about a liverwurst spread or a cheese spread with some rye bread or crisp crackers.

I like this knockoff of the Hungarian Liptauer cheese, caraway seeds and beer seem to go together.

Liptauer Cheese Spread - Recipe - Cooks.com


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 18, 2017)

If you have a way to keep food warm/hot, you could make kaesespatzle, which is a german mac and cheese using spatzle, caramelized onions, butterkaese or emmenthaler, and sometimes bacon or ham.  It could be put in foil liners in either mini or regular muffin sizes, baked and served warm. I can go into more detail if interested.  We are going to have this for dinner next week using the speck we cured and smoked.

One of the local German restaurants actually does have GG's idea of soft pretzels, they make small ones, on their appy menu.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 18, 2017)

Big, soft pretzels with a beer cheese dip. Yum!

CD


----------



## CraigC (Sep 19, 2017)

Beer!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 19, 2017)

One traditional German appetizer is Spargel mit Schinken, asparagus spears wrapped in very thinly sliced Westphalian ham, which you can usually find in a German grocery or deli. You can substitute prosciutto if you can't find Westphalian. The only difference is the Westphalian ham is smoked. 

For a special treat, spread each ham slice with a thin layer of mascarpone cheese before rolling it up, or serve the Spargel mit Schinken with a cheese based dipping sauce.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 19, 2017)

One of my favorite German appetizers is Zwiebelkuchen, which is an onion pie of sorts. Not totally different from the onion tart suggested above. It's a traditional autumn dish that pairs well with beer or wine. The recipe below has you making it in a springform pan, but I would use a square pan lined with parchment, in order to better control the serving sizes.

https://www.daringgourmet.com/zwiebelkuchen-german-onion-pie/


----------



## Janet H (Sep 19, 2017)

How about a savory strudel?  Nice one here: https://germanfoods.org/recipe/holiday-strudel-with-mustard-sauce/


----------



## Vinylhanger (Sep 20, 2017)

Breaded schnitzel sandwiches.  That and a half a chicken used to get us through a night of bar hopping.  It ain't snazzy, but it sure tastes good.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 20, 2017)

Vinylhanger said:


> Breaded schnitzel sandwiches.  That and a half a chicken used to get us through a *night of bar hopping.*  It ain't snazzy, but *it sure tastes good*.



Are you sure?

Chunks of steamed Hummer with cocktail sauce!


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 23, 2017)

Wow, I thought all of us had some good options in this thread, but guess not.  I know there's at least 1 we'll be trying.


----------



## tenspeed (Sep 30, 2017)

The beer tasting was yesterday evening, and I went with GG's onion pie suggestion.

German Onion Cake Recipe | Cake is great to be served with New Wine |

  I'm not a baker, but it looked not too far removed from pizza, so I went with it.  It was well received, and a change from the sausage and sauerkraut fare.  I didn't have a way to keep it warm but it was still tasty.  Better when it first came out of the oven, though.

  Thanks, everyone, for the input.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 30, 2017)

Kewl, tenspeed, I'm glad it worked out well for you [emoji2] I might just keep this in mind for my neighborhood's next cocktail party.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 30, 2017)

Rouladen on toothpicks!


----------

